# Bentyl and school



## Clormox (Sep 30, 2014)

Will taking Bentyl tonight make me incapable of controlling myself tomorrow?

Does it allow the passing of gas or only make it more difficult to pass?

Does it increase or decrease constipation?

I have this odd situation where I have trouble moving my bowels but I also have intense urges to go. I've been extremely gassy as of late as well, more than in any time I can remember in the past months.

Basically, I'm worried that Bentyl, which I need for my IBS, which I am concerned about because of IBS' social ramifications, will not reduce the chances of passing gas or increased urge to move my bowels but INCREASE those chances.

If I take it, will the intense urges and cramps go away? Will gas stay or be released? And will the effects carry over into tomorrow, at which time I do not want the gas to be released?

Also, the most embarrassing part is the noises it makes. Especially in a quiet class, I get so stressed and anxious over it that I think that itself causes some of the noises... but it is extremely embarrassing nonetheless. I know that sounds immature but it really is a problem and I'm also wondering if Bentyl could reduce these sounds or their frequencies.

Hope someone can help me out.


----------



## maresco (Oct 2, 2014)

For me, someone with Ibs-a, bentyl can cause constipation. If I take it too often, I'm completely backed up. Lately I've been experiencing bad cramping in the mornings before school, and since I commute on a train I HAVE to take it. I've never experienced an increase in gas or urgency to go after taking it though. If anything it does the complete opposite and calms my whole system down. Sometimes I feel a little achey around the abdominal region, but nothing terrible. But in my experience there is no sudden "bounce back" of my system. Meaning I don't suddenly get crampy and gassy when the medicine wears off, if that makes sense? I don't know what dosage your on or anything, but if you're worried(and your dosage allows it) just take another bentyl in the morning. Hope this helped!


----------



## mavrules (Dec 17, 2014)

Im prescribed to take 4 times a day if needed...since starting it 12 days ago, ive been fine taking it before bed (around 9 or 10pm) and then not again til same time in the morning. I did skip a morning dose, to see how i would feel, and i was good til about noon, then intense cramping and several BMs in like 90 mins, so i took a dose, then again at bedtime. Im now back to just morning and night. Unfortunately tho, last night didnt help at all..and i woke at 2am, feeling horrible took another dose and have gone to bathroom 4 times in last 2 hrs...just now everything is stsrting to calm down and maybe i can rest more.

I agree, take a pill in morning, even if u feel ok, as long as it doesnt put u over the prescribed amt of doses for 24hr period.


----------



## Hungry1998 (Dec 27, 2014)

I am on dicycloverine, which I think is another name for bentyl?

I find it makes me constipated, ity helps with the other symptoms, but I find it makes me tired and lethargic


----------

